

 What do you think of this startup to protect your data? - zeezo
http://www.reconnectme.com

======
ColinWright
Having had problems in the past synchronizing across systems, this looks
interesting. I have a few questions that are not covering in the FAQ and which
I'm sure will be asking by several people.

1\. How do I know I can trust you?

This is a perennial problem with these sorts of services. You might say that I
can trust you, and that the data are encrypted, and that you won't peek, poke
or sell my data, but you don't have a track record, and I don't know how to
assess how trustworthy you are. In the end I have to ask myself: Do I care if
I lose control of these data? If I do care, how do I know you won't treat me
badly?

2\. How are you going to make money?

You say you're a startup. My understanding of PG's definition is that you
think this will grow wildly, and then you'll get an IPO or an exit. Otherwise
it's just a small business. Are you really a startup?? Or are you intending
simply to be a business? (This is non-pejorative - having a small business
that earns a steady stream of income is a really good thing in my book.
Actually makes you more trust-worthy, since you're not chasing the wild
dream.)

That's it for now. I'm interested to see your replies.

~~~
zeezo
Great questions, and thanks for taking the time!

1\. Excellent point, and I can go through the blah blah of how we take
security seriously, adhere to standards, and that we are proactive, but
instead of boring you with what you can read on the site I'd like to really
answer your question. Aside from getting piece of mind by reading the terms of
use and the privacy policy (which no one reads anyway), trust is something
that is hard to win over on the Internet. In the real world I like to think
that trust has to be lost not gained (at least with me personally). However,
on the Internet its a new game, you have to show that you are trustworthy and
reliable somehow before people think about even looking at your service. We've
been struggling to find a way to show this because we're a new, small startup
with not much more to offer than our word. Still in alpha, we're trying to get
some trustworthy partners (specifically service providers such as tmobile) to
strengthen our word. However at the risk of sounding like privacy is not our
priority (it is definitely our priority), with any company, big or small,
trustworthy or not, if its in the cloud its at a higher risk, but in my
opinion the benefits far greatly outweigh the small risk.

Short answer: We will do what it takes to ensure that you're data is secure
and in your control.

2\. We plan to implement a freemium model. Once we introduce our full feature
set we will begin to charge for some of them. I don't like to argue semantics
of whether we're a small business or a startup, all I can say is that we are
building a service that we believe in and want to use personally. Its
something we believe is lacking in the world, and until iCloud came a long no
one was doing anything right (iCloud still lacks platform independence
though). We believe that being in control of your data, being able to do with
it what you want and take it with you where you like, is a new-era human
right.

Short answer: No plans to sell it off.

Hope that answered your questions, and if you want to try the site please
provide any feedback you may have so we can improve based on customer needs
aligned with our own.

------
zeezo
Do you currently backup your mobile data, and if so, how?

